

Ask HN: Best iOS resource for non-iOS-developers? - sofuture

What are the best resources for an experienced programmer looking to pick up up ObjC and iOS? I'm specifically <i>not</i> looking for 'in-24-hours' or 'without-writing-a-line-of-code' type things, nor screen casts or video lessons. Thanks!
======
OiNutter
I learnt a lot from the Stanford online courses on ITunes U. Granted they are
video lessons, but you can also grab all the lecture notes and sample code
from this link:

[http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-
bin/drupal/download...](http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-
bin/drupal/downloads-2011-fall)

Other than that I just googled the hell out of things, Stack Overflow was, as
always, a valuable resource. Chances are that whatever you're trying to do,
particularly when learning, somebody else has already done.

------
donmcc
Kochan's "Programming in Objective-C" is decent
[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Objective-C-Edition-
Develo...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Objective-C-Edition-Developers-
ebook/dp/B006GFZ288/) and I'm a big fan of Erica Sadun's "iOS 5 Developer's
Cookbook" [http://www.amazon.com/The-iOS-Developers-Cookbook-
ebook/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.com/The-iOS-Developers-Cookbook-
ebook/dp/B007CAXLA2/).

If you've never programmed in C, you may want to seek out a good C tutorial.
You can get pretty far in iOS working only with Objective-C objects, but
plenty of C-isms leak through so it helps to be familiar with pointers,
structs, functions and memory management.

Objective-C isn't too hard to get up to speed with, especially if you've ever
worked in both C and a dynamic language like Python or Ruby. Wrapping your
head around Cocoa Touch is a little more daunting, but Sadun's book does a
good job of building up the basics step by step, then providing chapters on
specific frameworks you can page-fault in as needed.

Apple recently added "Start Developing iOS Apps Today"
[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#referencelibrary/Ge...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#referencelibrary/GettingStarted/RoadMapiOS/Introduction/Introduction.html)
which is probably worth taking a look for a beginner.

------
Kallikrates
<http://www.bignerdranch.com/books>

------
callmeed
This seems to come up a lot lately. See my answer here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4050665>

